# Celebrate the Legacy of Gary Gygax- April 12 and April 26



## UniversalMonster (Apr 8, 2008)

Celebrate the Legacy of Gary Gygax!

We wanted to honor Gygax's memory. So here it is. 

Where: Games & Stuff in Glen Burnie, MD http://gamesandstuffonline.com/
When: April 12th and April 26th, from 12-8PM. 
What: Running Classic TSR-Era D&D and AD&D Modules all day long, from 12-8PM! Admission is $10, but you get $10 of immediate in-store credit!

Contact me at pseckler13@msn.com or post here if you want more information. I am also looking for volunteer DM's to run more modules! If you are interested, let me know!

Games and Comics and Stuff
7476 Baltimore Annapolis Boulevard
Glen Burnie, MD 21061
410.863.7418


----------

